# Katy Perry & Russell Brand – Ehe schon therapiereif?



## Mandalorianer (12 Feb. 2011)

*Katy Perry & Russell Brand – Ehe schon therapiereif?​*

Die Hochzeit von Katy Perry und Russell Brand liegt gerade einmal drei Monate zurück. Doch schon jetzt sollen die beiden ihre erste handfeste Krise haben. Für die einen dürfte das sehr überraschend kommen, doch es gab auch von Anfang an genug Kritiker, die an dem „perfekten Glück“ der beiden gezweifelt haben.

Diese dürften sich nun angesichts der Tatsache, dass Katy sich im Freundeskreis nach einem guten Ehe-Therapeuten erkundigt haben soll, bestätigt fühlen. 

Ein Grund für die Krise könnten die beanspruchenden, florierenden Karrieren der beiden sein. Dreharbeiten für den Film „Arthur“ haben Russell in den vergangenen Monaten an Los Angeles und New York gebunden. Katy hatte in dieser Zeit überall in der Welt Auftritte und war ständig auf Achse.

In weniger als zwei Wochen startet auch noch ihre „California Dreams“-Tour mit 95 Konzerten. Mal sehen, wie und ob das Ehepaar diese Belastungsprobe meistern wird.

*Gruss Gollum*


----------

